# Nikon D3100 focus Issue



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

for last few days I am experiencing this Issue (if it is or not)
whenever I switch on or click to capture..the Default Kit Lens (motor) makes some (very tiny) noise and adjust the ViewFinder (not the LCD)
in zig zag motion (x/y axis) and the screen appears to be shifted..it does the same way when we Auto Focus (but normal focus should move the View Finder (back & forth)


what u say?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 24, 2014)

did you already checked the settings...just do a factory reset on your cam


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> did you already checked the settings...just do a factory reset on your cam



what to check in setting?
I'll try reset


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 24, 2014)

just reset...then see if it was due to your settings or hardware issue


----------

